
Chocolate chip cookie Baking simulation - injidup
https://youtu.be/SIGQSgifs6s
======
shakna
The paper being discussed [0].

This seems like an exciting exploration, with more to be looked at.

> Lastly, due to the high-complexity of our coupled porous therm-mechanical
> model, we did not investigate fully implicit treatment of water diffusion
> and material stiffness.

This section from the limitations suggests a funding problem to me. These
models are probably something that burns a ton of compute hours, but I'd love
to see it fleshed out.

[0]
[https://www.math.ucla.edu/~myding/papers/baking_paper_final....](https://www.math.ucla.edu/~myding/papers/baking_paper_final.pdf)

